# Did someone manage to move between jobs without NOC?



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

*All,
I have a question that I hope some of you might be able to answer.
I am hearing about a law that allows expats to move between jobs without completing 2 years and without the need for NOC under some specific conditions.

Examples:
If someone is working for company A for less than 2 years; and he/she wants to move to Company B (Not Free Zone).
If his salary is over a specific threshold and his job is specific grade, he/she can move without NOC.

Has anyone managed to move from a company to another without completing the 2 years and without obtaining NOC using the above rule or any any other rule for that matter? Excluding the Free-Zone scenario.

Your help would be really appreciated.

Thanks*


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone with feedback on the question above?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In your contract, did you sign a non competition clause? This would be the major issue you will have. 

Even if they issue you a ban for not completing your contract, you can usually pay to have the ban lifted, as long as your are going to a job above a certain pay range and grade.


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes; I have non-compete clause in my contract but I am not too worried about it for 2 reasons:
A- They never excercised it on anyone in the past
B- If they intend to excercise it, they can do it now or after being 10 years with them; so, I don't care much about it.

My only concern is the 6 months ban and if there is a way around it.

Thx


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mimo, how long have you worked for this company? In your initial post, you are asking about changing jobs without completing two years but in your previous post, you say you have been with the company for ten years. If this is the case, then you must know yourself it's okay.


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been with them for only 16 months (1 year and 4 months).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mimo_yyy said:


> I have been with them for only 16 months (1 year and 4 months).


Sorry, just re-read the post and I can see what you were saying now. I don't personally know anyone who has done this. All my changes were done with NOCs and at times you could transfer the visa, whereas now there are no more transfers. I do know, however, you can generally find ways out by paying, but how much varies from person to person and, of course, there is the unknown element that it might not work, you just never know....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Despite what they announced, apparently an NOC is still required (probably they changed their minds after the announcement of the "new"labour laws). No personal experience, but read this in gulf news some time back
gulfnews : Labour ban still making life tough for workers seeking to change jobs


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

This is a good description of what the new laws say, whether they are being followed is another issue. It is from a law firm, I have no relationship with, but they may be able explain to you your situation better than people on an open forum

http://information.dla.com/information/published/Be_Aware_TECOM_Newsletter.pdf


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

fcjb1970,
This is an amazing document.
I also had a chat with a trusted friend in the Government Relations Department and he pretty much told me the same as your PDF article says.

Wish me luck; I will post my experience soon.

Thx everyone
mimo_yyy


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

Guys,
I would like to open this thread again for input and feedback.

From what I gathered so far, an employee can move between jobs in the first 2 years without the need for NOC provided the new employer can demonesterate a certain criteria regarding education level, salary, etc.

But I am very interested in hearing from people who actually managed to move using the above rule / law.

Can you share your experience / advise please?

Thx


----------

